# Sold the Brute.....



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Well I sold the Brute and am now in the market for a new ride (it was a little tough watching her go). I am about 99% sure I'll be going to a side by side and been looking really hard at the new white RZR S. I'm still shopping, researching, and comparing all the makes and models but I keep going back to the 'S'. Anyhow when I do make up my mind and bite the bullet I'll get up some pics.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Hate to hear it man. I know you are looking at the Razor but you couldn't melt me and pour me on one. It aint pretty but I would be all over that Prowler.


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

That sucks that your brute is gone but that RZRs is bad ***. I've seen my buddy take his places that I wouldn't dare take my brute. Mine will be for sale after the first of the year so I can get a RZR. Good luck bro.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

say whut!


look at this one. u gonna do something like this?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i love rzr's but man i like the beds, so i would be sitting in a teryx


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I would do that Phree but with the Prowler and 30" backs. Boo Ya!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

man them things get stuck too much! and they 1300+ pounds!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> man them things get stuck too much! and they 1300+ pounds!


 yeah I agree give me something I can rock around to get out of a hole


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

We had a Rhino with us the day I locked my motor up and he walked through some stuff that gave me trouble. Now, when he got it stuck it took 7 of us to get it out.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I think that is why I like the RZR is the size and it is also what suprised me about it once you are in there it is one of the most comfortable and the long travel on the 'S' model rides awesome, As well as having enough adjustment in the Fox shocks to run about a 30" tire stock.


That one is Bad azz Phree but I think after my experience with the big lift on my Brute I want more of a dual purpose machine; mud capable but trail worthy. I'm thinking definetly a big winch as one of the first mods and maybe some 30" Zilla's.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i would love to have one, maybe some day


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

on my x mas list is a teyrx with 6 in catvos and 32 backs and custom roll cage


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I've been shopping around and found a dealer up by my parents that has 3 2009 rzr s models left and is willing to come off quite a bit in order to move them, the dealers around me are'nt willing to get close but I found another near central Texas that doesn't have any 2009's left but has 2010's in stock and just with a phone conversation I can get a 2010 white for only about $350. more than the guy by my Dad with the '09's. But now my dilema and where I need y'alls opinions is I can't decide which one I like better the 09 silver or the 2010 white. Let me know what ya'll think.


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

i would have to go with the 2010, white with the black wheels looks sick.


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

The 2010's in white look good. That would be my choice.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I would say white as well


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i'd stick with the red/grey


----------



## muddy-one (Mar 3, 2009)

I would get a 2010. Have you seen the Orange Madness yet??


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

They are both sick man. I think that either way you go it will be a great machine.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for y'alls opinions so far. Muddy, I have seen the 'orange madness' in pics but I haven't seen one in person yet. To be honest I am really not that crazy about it but the dealer in Central Texas that has the 2010's in stock had a white and an orange there and their quote was good for either one. Like I said I don't think it is my style but here is a pic of the LE Orange Madness RZR S for ya'll that hadn't seen it.


----------



## Hangingfor8 (Oct 3, 2009)

I would go with the orange or white one. Me being a UF fan I can just see that orange one with a nice blue stripe down the side.


----------



## Hangingfor8 (Oct 3, 2009)

What kind of prices did your guy quote you on the 2010?


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

White one gets my vote!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

White here as well.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

sent you a pm Hangingfor8.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Masher your digging the white because it reminds you of that big white Kitty Kat in your near future.


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thinking about selling too. Getting a teryx


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Well here is a pic just before I pulled out of the dealership. I did some traveling today so I didn't get any once I got home but I'll get some more up tomorrow. I love it so far!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

oh yeah! :rockn:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

dang when you make up yo mind you roll with it... nice ride


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

hell yeah he dont play!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice ride!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Very Nice..


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks guys, I've actually been working on the wife a while and it took about a month to sale the Brute so I've had plenty of time to shop.

Figured I better buy before she changed her mind!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Well, guess I'm riding with you at mudstock. Let's get the lift and 31s on that puppy asap.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I definetly need a few goodies to build her appetite for all the EATIN' she'll de doin'.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

They are the best looking side by side for sure but I made an agreement with myself many years ago to never buy a Polaris again. Maybe Canned Hams will put out one soon that's good looking like the razor.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea you right masher but you the only person i know rich enough to buy a can am sxs....


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

LOL.. Not here big daddy rough times. We know you got all them bones...


----------

